# What Does "sob" Mean?



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

I thought it was for Sydney OutBack - like OB is Outback, but in another post it seems to be a previous owner of an Outback - but I cant figure it out or find a "definition list" someplace.

I know what it means when I throw it around the house, but doubt it means that on the forum


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

S.ome O ther B rand


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> S.ome O ther B rand












THANK YOU


----------



## Tracey (Jan 24, 2007)

I had to ask DH the same question!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

You're sob-bing because you own
Some Other Brand









MaeJae


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

shortness of breath.....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Or.......wishing you weren't SOB-er


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

keeper18 said:


> Shortness Of Brains for not buying an Outback


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I;ve been using it for Sidney Out Back, only fitting since Keystone saw fit to have two septerate brands now, outbacks and Sidney Outbacks.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Sure Overlooked Buying.........an Outback


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep I'm a SOB... but Outback doesn't make Motorhomes... yet!


----------

